# Factory Chokes



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

How good are the Factory Chokes that come with Benelli guns? I plan on getting a aftermarket choke for my SuperNova for hunting turkeys but what about for duck hunting? Are the factory chokes good or should I look in to something else? The majority of my duck hunting is pass shooting or jump shooting with the occasional decoy set up.

Mark


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Factory chokes are good, but it depends mostly on the ammo you choose to shoot. Some chokes are designed to slow the wad down (wad stripper) to get better shot patterns. If you plan on just shooting "regular steel" I wouldn't worry too much about getting a choke. You can spend $20 or $100 on a choke so there are a lot of options if you choose. I have patternmaster and carlson after market chokes and I like them both. I also use my factory modified and improved cylinder for waterfowl.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Mark I shoot a nova, one of my friends shoots a nova, and another friend shoots a SBE II. With all three guns the factory mod and IC patterns had pretty big holes in them. We all shoot Carlson extended tubes now and they pattern more evenly with no holes. I would definitely pattern the factory chokes before buying something new. They may work out just fine. If you are not happy with the patterns your factory chokes throw, I would check out Carlson's and Kick's chokes. I have some of both and they both pattern very well.

What barrel length did you end up getting?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've had good results with my factory IC and Mod tubes in my SBE. 

I have the Briley goose and duck chokes for mine, they work well for the bigger shot sizes like BBB and T.

Recently I purchased a Briley light modified (LM) extended tube for it, I have had good results with it so far, its going to be spending a lot of time in my barrel this year.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot a nova, If you are using factory I have used a mod or a IC both have worked well. Ic seems to pattern better with steel. The last few years I have used a briley duck choke. I also have a Kicks high flyer. It is awesome I have used a varity of these I like the way the way they work. I have the Xtra full it will reach for passing geese, but I blew a red head in half last year at 10 yds.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

pattern your gun with the factory chokes first then go from there My factory ic for my nova had a better pattern than a couple of other aftermarket chokes with my shells. I have still yet to pattern my supernova but will try first with the factory chokes


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i always shot the best with my factory mod choke with my SBE2. whether it was ducks, or skeet, i seemed to do best with that over the other factory chokes, and my briley imp. mod.
that briley sure was the ticket on late season divers, though :wink:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Mark I shoot a nova, one of my friends shoots a nova, and another friend shoots a SBE II. With all three guns the factory mod and IC patterns had pretty big holes in them. We all shoot Carlson extended tubes now and they pattern more evenly with no holes. I would definitely pattern the factory chokes before buying something new. They may work out just fine. If you are not happy with the patterns your factory chokes throw, I would check out Carlson's and Kick's chokes. I have some of both and they both pattern very well.
> 
> What barrel length did you end up getting?


I ended up getting the 26in barrel, I will play with the factory choikes and some different types of amo and go from there. What Carlson's chokes are you using, the long range or the medium range? Thanks for all the info!!

Mark


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I ended up getting the 26in barrel, I will play with the factory choikes and some different types of amo and go from there. What Carlson's chokes are you using, the long range or the medium range? Thanks for all the info!!
> 
> Mark


Mark, I shoot a 26" barrel and my buddy shoots a 28". I get fantastic patterns out of the Steel Shot Close Range tube. My buddy gets very similar results with the Mid Range.

Here are some patterns out of my gun as well as some data from my two hunting partners' guns.

I hope to get out this weekend and pattern with some Federal 3" #2's as well. I'll let you know how they turn out.

Estate 3.5" 1 3/8oz. BB @ 40yds 69%









Kent 3.5" 1 3/8oz. #1 @ 40yds 65%









Kent 3" 1 1/8oz. #1 @ 40 yds 78%









Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 @40 yds 76%









Estate 2 3/4" 1 1/8oz. #3 @ 40 yds 68%









Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/8oz. #4 @ 40 yds 64%









*30 yd. patterns*

Estate 3.5" 1 3/8oz. BB 95%









Kent 3.5" 1 3/8oz. #1 90%









Kent 3" 1 1/8oz. #1 96%









Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 96%









Estate 2 3/4" 1 1/8oz. #3 98%









Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/8oz. #4 90%
Forgot to take a picture

40 Yd. Patterns:
26" SBE II with Mid. Range:
Remington Sportsman 3" 1 1/4oz. #3: 83%
Remington Nitro 3" 1 1/4 oz. #1: 85%

26" Nova w/ Mid Range:
Fiocchi 3" 1 1/8oz. #3: 92%
Kent Fasteel 3" 1 1/8oz. #1: 93%

28" Nova w/ Mid Range:
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #2 82%
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 84%

28" Nova w/ Short Range:
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #2 68%
Winchester Xpert 3" 1 1/8oz. #3 64%


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys seriously use mod factory chokes???
Open those babies up, I do not think I have ever shot steel through anything tighter that an IC. Most times it is my cylinder choke.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Mark I shoot a nova, one of my friends shoots a nova, and another friend shoots a SBE II. With all three guns the factory mod and IC patterns had pretty big holes in them. We all shoot Carlson extended tubes now and they pattern more evenly with no holes. I would definitely pattern the factory chokes before buying something new. They may work out just fine. If you are not happy with the patterns your factory chokes throw, I would check out Carlson's and Kick's chokes. I have some of both and they both pattern very well.
> 
> What barrel length did you end up getting?


+1!

MarkM- I SWEAR by my Carlson's extended choke tubes for steel in my Supernova. I shot the factory ones, with both lead and steel, and I hated them. Put in the Carlson's and I love them, with both steel and lead. I have both the mid and long range ones. BTW- I shoot mostly Federal Premium Steel and the occasional Black Cloud at geese. Both kinds of shot patterned very similarly at 40 yards.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> +1!
> 
> MarkM- I SWEAR by my Carlson's extended choke tubes for steel in my Supernova. I shot the factory ones, with both lead and steel, and I hated them. Put in the Carlson's and I love them, with both steel and lead. I have both the mid and long range ones. BTW- I shoot mostly Federal Premium Steel and the occasional Black Cloud at geese. Both kinds of shot patterned very similarly at 40 yards.


Which Carlson choke would you recomend starting with the mid range or the long range? Thanks for all the info. I am excited to get my gun out of layaway in a few weeks and start shooting it.

Mark


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It depends what kind of hunting you'll be doing: over dekes, or pass shooting?

If it's over dekes, get the mid for sure. If pass shooting, you could get away with the mid, but the long would hold a tighter pattern further out, meaning the birds have less of a chance at flying right through your shot string. 

I bought both up front. I figured "hey, for the cost of one Black Cloud choke, or one P-master, I can buy both Carlson's". I do both kinds of shooting, so it helps to have both on hand. Generally speaking though, if you can only afford one, get the mid.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the lesson here is to pattern your gun. Shoot the loads that you our going to be hunting with and see if it performing they way that you want if it is not try a different tube. There our plenty of aftermarkets to choose from I really like my Terror tube and was 20% better pattern than the factory choke tube at 40 yards. I feel it probally a little bit tighter than I want but If I miss I miss if I connect and make a solid shot on a bird it is dead. Good luck hope you wack the snot out of lot of birds with your new gun.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> I think the lesson here is to pattern your gun. Shoot the loads that you our going to be hunting with and see if it performing they way that you want if it is not try a different tube. There our plenty of aftermarkets to choose from I really like my Terror tube and was 20% better pattern than the factory choke tube at 40 yards. I feel it probally a little bit tighter than I want but If I miss I miss if I connect and make a solid shot on a bird it is dead. Good luck hope you wack the snot out of lot of birds with your new gun.


This brings up a good point, Mark. Even though you bought the same make/model gun as me, it's not the same gun. It may pattern a bit differently, simply because of different measurements within the factory tolerances. Just a little bit different when you pull out the micrometer.

I took a shot in the dark (no pun intended) and bought the Carlson's, and have been very happy with them. While this may be a good starting point for you, you may find a different brand or size of shot that patterns better in your gun than it did in mine.

But like he said, good luck! It should be a good year to hunt ducks!


----------

